# Mp3 con altavoz inalambrico



## Martii (Oct 14, 2007)

Si alguien sabe como hacer uno altavoz inalambrico (simple), que se pueda montar a la protoboard que conteste el mensaje.

Gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 14, 2007)

Podrias hacer un transmisor de FM y utilizar el radio. pero si quieres complicarte puedes hacer un emisor (para el mp3) y un receptor (altavoces). ademas si quieres mas potencia tendras que implementar algun TDA de baja tension de funcionamiento.


----------



## zenef (Dic 7, 2011)

Lo refloto, es antiguo pero me interesa la idea mucho, me gustaría hacer algo parecido, un altavoz-receptor dispuesto en el techo del baño que se comunicase inalámbricamente con un emisor provisto de un jack de 3.5...

Alguna idea?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2011)

En eso caso podes transmitir por la red eléctrica y hasta te ahorrás las baterías 

http://www.google.com.ar/#sclient=psy-ab&hl=es&site=&source=hp&q=transmitir+m%C3%BAsica+por+la+red+electrica&pbx=1&oq=transmitir+m%C3%BAsica+por+la+red+electrica&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=118262l131226l0l131636l38l30l0l0l0l0l0l0ll0l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=5078853b022575e3&biw=1024&bih=566

Saludos !


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 7, 2011)

Yo hace rato tengo la idea de usar un microfono inalámbrico ( que los hay muy baratos ) y reemplazar el microfono por una entrada de musica....


----------



## zenef (Dic 8, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En eso caso podes transmitir por la red eléctrica y hasta te ahorrás las baterías
> 
> http://www.google.com.ar/#sclient=psy-ab&hl=es&site=&source=hp&q=transmitir+m%C3%BAsica+por+la+red+electrica&pbx=1&oq=transmitir+m%C3%BAsica+por+la+red+electrica&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=118262l131226l0l131636l38l30l0l0l0l0l0l0ll0l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=5078853b022575e3&biw=1024&bih=566
> 
> Saludos !



Interesante... muy interesante...



AntonioAA dijo:


> Yo hace rato tengo la idea de usar un microfono inalámbrico ( que los hay muy baratos ) y reemplazar el microfono por una entrada de musica....



Puedes dar más detalles?


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 9, 2011)

No te puedo dar mas detalles porque nunca lo he hecho! 

Es cuestion de desarmar uno , reemplazar la pastilla del microfono y ver si hay que atenuar la señal del mp3 ....


----------

